

Ask YC: how would you pay for music? (if you could choose) - williamphipps

Would you prefer to pay by the download (like itunes), subscription (like emusic)<p>or, have unlimited music downloads included as a part of your ISP deal?
======
noodle
if all other things are equal, i would prefer to pay by whichever method is
cheaper. if i intend to download a lot, some sort of unlimited subscription
plan. if not, pay per song.

~~~
williamphipps
and that makes total sense. for example, i download a lot (some months), so i
would be happy to pay my ISP an extra $20 a month to download as much music as
I want.

but you can't ignore all the people that use itunes and are satisfied with it
and might feel they are paying some kind of 'tax' if a music/isp bundled
service is pushed onto them.

~~~
noodle
perhaps an option for both? have a fixed song price menu, but also offer an
all-you-can-eat option for $X/mo.

i don't like the ISP option because it locks you in. no choice = not customer
friendly.

